# Autumnluvr's Picture



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Autumn,

Saw your deer picture on Channel 2 weather this morning! Nice shot!

Fred


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I don't get that channel - post it up girl!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

What??? Her pic was on the news and she isn't showing it off? 

Come on Lauren. Give it up. Let's see your pic.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

River,

Do you have to be up at 3:50 in the morning?

The picture was a doe laying flat down in its side from the heat!

Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Fabner1 said:


> River,
> 
> Do you have to be up at 3:50 in the morning?
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I get up at 3:30. Mon-Thurs. I work 4-10 hr days in Ann Arbor at U of M and I drive an hour to work. I could sleep in 1/2 hour or so more however, I like to ride my bike in the am, have some coffee, and see what kiind of rukous I can stir up on M-S. :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Fred is NOT a morning person, now is he??
:lol: :lol:

Pending MOD approval, stirring up a good old fashioned ruckus is good!

Now...........about that picture.....

:evilsmile


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

RIVER LADY said:


> Actually, *I get up at 3:30. Mon-Thurs. I work 4-10 hr days in Ann Arbor at U of M and I drive an hour to work*. I could sleep in 1/2 hour or so more however, *I like to ride my bike in the am, have some coffee, and see what kind of ruckus I can stir up on M-S.* :lol:


River and other Women like her,

Whata Woman! 

I would be DEAD!

Fred


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm up around then also, and so is my Bride.
:coolgleam
Of course we ain't usually worth a p00 after 9-10PM though.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Shawn, I could never do that! I went to bed at 3:30 am the other day! LOL When I am working I struggle to get up at 6:00am.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> I'm up around then also, and so is my Bride.
> :coolgleam
> Of course *we ain't usually worth a p00 after 9-10PM* though.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I know that feeling without getting up that early!:yikes:

Fred


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Was a nice picture, the camo bikini was a nice touch.:evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Fabner1 said:


> River and other Women like her,
> 
> Whata Woman!
> 
> ...


 
Well Fred, I've been doing it for over 15 years nows. I do believe my body is on auto alarm. 

One good thing........I'm never late for a morning fishing date and I never miss a morning hunt. :lol:

Oh and thank you very much!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Was a nice picture, the camo bikini was a nice touch.:evil:


Mark, you are such a bad boy!!!!:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow...I better crawl out of that cave I've been living in. I had no idea they showed the picture of my "kids" on TV. I mailed it to their weather folks during that string of 90-degree days we had. The story is, a doe and her THREE fawns have taken over our yard to the point that they don't even look twice at us until we get about 10 yards from them. They're a real RIOT to watch. One really hot day, two of the fawns just laid right out and crashed in the shade while the third one kinda kept watch. It's head kept nodding. And this is all about 15 yards outside my doorwall. So...I took this picture:

Fox2 never let me know they were going to use it in their broadcast and this is the first I've heard about it. How cool!
BTW, I did post about my "kids" in the deer section, here's a link...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387196

I'll have more pictures as the days go on. I've put a couple other game cams out in the yard but with the heat, they're acting funny. I tried putting a Mackenzie buck decoy out there with 2 gamecams at it's feet and got zero pics of the doe circling around and around it checking it out (as I stood and watched through the doorwall). We see all four of them everyday....talk to them, wave at them. They just look at us and go back to whatever deer business they were engaged in. So funny. I keep telling them to come back in a couple years.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Cool pic Lauren. Lazy days of summer.


----------

